# J Code for Oxycodone please



## summerh75 (Jan 19, 2017)

I thank you in advance for any help I can get on this matter. We are trying to get prior authorization for Oxycodone and the insurance company is requiring a J code. I looked in HCPCS and there is not a code for this medication. Should I be looking some where else? If so, where. Does anyone off hand know this code? Thank you again everyone.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jan 19, 2017)

There is not a specific J-code for Oxycodone or OxyContin.  You would need to use the unclassified drug code J3490 and use the NDC# and/or invoice to help identify the drug for the carrier.


----------

